# بالنسبة لنقل الصور



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

الاتوجد طريقة اسهل 
من رفع الصور على كمبيوترى 
ثم رفعها على منتدى الكنيسة 
ثم وضع رابط الصورة بالموضوع 


اعانى 
من الموضوعات الكثيرة الصور 

الاتوجد 
طريقة تجعلنى اضع رابط الصورة مباشرة بصندوق الصور بالموضوع 
وترفع تلقائيا على منتدى الكنيسة 


مجرد تساؤل 
لا يرقى لدرجة الاقتراح 


شكرا


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 مارس 2010)

*لو انت عندك لينك الصورة مباشرة من علي النت حطية في ادراج صورة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

انا عندي حل بس مش فاهم المطلوب بالظبط


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

لما برفع الصور يا مولكا
بوضع رابط الصورة بصندوق الموضوع 

تظهر بالموضوع 
ثم بعد فترة وجيزة تختفى 


واضطر لرفعها بمركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور 

بص الموضوع دة 
مرفوعة فية الصور ب 3 طرق 

1- كوبى بيست 
2- رابط الصورة 
3- مركز رفع الكنيسة 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127895




بص دة كمان 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128092


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

طيب نص ساعة وهاحل لك المشكلة جذريا بهدية بسيطة


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

*
أفضل برامج رفع الصور 

 ImageShackUploader-2.2.0​


البرنامج الرائع الذي يسمح لك برفع الكثير من الصور و الفيديو في وقت واحد
على أفضل موقع عالمي مع المحافظة عليها من الحذف مدي الحياة


http://www.imageshack.us/




ملاحظة


يمكنك التسجيل في الموقع مجاناً والحصول على يوزر نيم
كما يمكنك الرفع المجاني بإستخدام هذا البرنامج




للتحميل


http://hotfile.com/dl/18844014/2670a...erick.rar.html


Password

maverick

















*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

شوفى كدة وقولى لى على اللى حصل او اللى واقف قدامك


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل دة هدية بسيطة 
تسلم ايدك يا مولكا 

تهادينى هنا وتنقطنى هناك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

وخدة دة كمان ولسة فى حاجة هاقول لك عليها ممكن بيها ترفعى كل الصورة مرة واحدة وتحطى كل الصور مرة واحدة بضغطة واحدة فى المنتدى فى ثانية واحدة  بس لما تخلصى
*







*


----------



## جيلان (27 مارس 2010)

*لو عندك صورة صورة عالنت اصلا*
*خوديها كوبى بيست على الموضوع بشرط تكونى دايسة على العلامة دى* 







*الى هتلاقيها على الشمال*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

بس انا عضوة غلبانة مزرقة بمشاغبتى بمزاجى يعنى 
هههههههههههههههههه

لايسمح لى بالملفات المرفقة الخاصة بالباشاوات الصفر 

شكرا مولكا 
ما انت طيب اهة امال بتنقطنى لية فى كولكشن البنات


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

> شكرا مولكا
> ما انت طيب اهة امال بتنقطنى لية فى  كولكشن البنات


لا يا ستى انا زعلان منك عشان بتقولى لى انى مصاحب !


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2010)

*اديتك مرة برنامج يرفع الصورة

من جهازك مباشرة

بدون موقع

قلتي الجهاز هنج

*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا يا ستى انا زعلان منك عشان بتقولى لى انى مصاحب !


 

:download:


ما تصاحب يابنى ولا تفارق 

انت حر 
انا رديت بناء على كلامك 













 يوم أمس, 11:40 PM #*65* *Molka Molkan* 
من ابناء الله

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2009


الدولة: قدمى المسيح


المشاركات: 5,985 








مواضيع المدونة: 5






















 *رد: للبنات حصريا :كولكشن صيف2010 على ذوقى asmicheal* 






حلو اوى دة عجبنى بجد
عشان اطير بيه لما اجى افسح بالفراشة
ههههههههههههههههههههه




:download:


عموما لو كنت فهمتك غلط 
فرايى اللى فى الموضوع صح 

وباعتذر ليك يا سيدى على سوء فهمى 


اسفة يا مولكا


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اديتك مرة برنامج يرفع الصورة*
> 
> *من جهازك مباشرة*
> 
> ...


 

:download:

فعلا هنج الجهاز ولم يقبلة الكمبيوتر 

كنت بتسائل  بما انك هنا كليمو 


برنامج مولكا دة مختلف


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

عشان اطير بيه لما اجى افسح بالفراشة

بصى يا ستى : الفراشة مش اى بنت اساسا الفراشة هى شكل الفستان دة اللى فوق
يعنى الفستان ممكن نطير بيه زى الفراشة لأنه على شكل فراشة ! اوك ؟


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

البرنامج اشتغل ولا لأ؟


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> البرنامج اشتغل ولا لأ؟


 
:download:

بص يا مولكا لازم اعترف 
خبرتى الكمبيوترية = صفر فعلا 
ممكن برنامج صغير ما اعرفش انزلة 
والامر 
لو عرفت انزلة لا اعرف اسطبة 
سبقت ونزلت برنامج من البرامج وهنج لى الجهاز 
الاعتراف سيد الادلة 

انا 
كان قصدى لو ممكن  ان تتم المعالجة فى المنتدى
لاضع رابط الصورة بخطوة واحدة 
مثل الموجودة بصندوق الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

لا والنبى لأخليكى تشتغلى لوحدك 
هاعمل لك موضوع كامل عن البرنامج دة بكل سهولة 
بس ثوانى


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا والنبى لأخليكى تشتغلى لوحدك
> هاعمل لك موضوع كامل عن البرنامج دة بكل سهولة
> بس ثوانى


 

:download:

شكرا مولكا الغالى 
بس 
صدقنى 
ميئوس من حالتى الكمبيوترية 

بقول القسم بتاع اللى نحدش فية بيسمع التانى اثر عليك والنبى


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2010)

يا ستي اول مرة حد بيقول هنج
نصف المنتدى بيشتغل بيه
اصلاً يوجد منه 
كتير اصناف
بس المشكلة ما 
عنديش وقت للشرح
عن كل واحد


----------

